# Southern Euro Football Tips from Kings Of Odds!



## KingsOfOdds (Apr 23, 2014)

*Update for Today (Wednesday) at Kings Of Odds*

Premium tip by " *BagMan* ", Tipster Team member:

Soccer » Slovenia » Prva liga » ND Gorica - NK Krka
Bet Type: Asian Handicap
*NK Krka +1.5 2.00*, Bet365 (17:30 CET)

Good luck!
--------------- 

_Are you a good and serious sports-bettor? 
Join the tipsters at Kings Of Odds, have you own 
sports-tipping business!
Details_ _through our "Contact" webpage._


----------



## KingsOfOdds (Apr 26, 2014)

*Update for Today (Saturday) at Kings Of Odds*

Premium tip by "BagMan", Tipster Team member:

Soccer » Slovenia » Prva liga » Zavrc - Triglav
Bet Type: Over/Under
Over 2.75 2.02, Pinnacle (20:00 CET)

Good luck!
--------------- 
_Are you a good and serious sports-bettor? 
Join the tipsters at Kings Of Odds, have you own 
sports-tipping business!
Details through our "Contact" webpage._


----------



## KingsOfOdds (May 4, 2014)

*Update for Today (Sunday) at Kings Of Odds*

Premium tip by " *The BetBrain *", Special Status tipster:

Soccer » Greece » Super League » Panathinaikos - PAOK
Bet Type 1X2
*Panathinaikos 1.98*, Pinnacle (19:30 CET)

Good luck!
--------------- 

*Yesterday at Kings of Odds:*

" BagMan " , Tipster Team member:

Soccer » Slovenia » Prva liga » Celje - Koper
3 u: Koper -0.75 2.10, Bet365 = 2-3, WON 1.65 u

Soccer » Slovenia » Prva liga » Domzale - NK Krka
3 u: Domzale -1 2.38, Bet365 = 0-0, LOST 3 u

Soccer » Slovenia » Prva liga » ND Gorica - Zavrc
3 u: Over 2.75 2.00, SBOBET = 4-0, WON 3 u

Soccer » Slovenia » Prva liga » ND Gorica - Zavrc
3 u: ND Gorica -1 2.15, Bet365 = 4-0, WON 3.45 u

Soccer » Serbia » Super Liga » Crvena Zvezda - Rad Beograd
3 u: Rad Beograd +2 1.85, Bet365 = 2-0, PUSHED

" The BetBrain ", Special Status tipster:

Soccer » Germany » Bundesliga » B. Moenchengladbach - Mainz
19 u: B. Moenchengladbach -0.75 2.15 = 3-1, WON 21.85 u

Soccer » Germany » Bundesliga » Freiburg - Schalke
20 u: Schalke 2.00 = 0-2, WON 20 u
--------------------------------

We pity all those who are not subscribed for Tomas. 

He's a well proven solid tipster in the 4 months of our site's 
existence. You are not interested in volleyball, and that's why
you are not signing up? What a foolish thing... 
If you are a real bettor looking at this as a business, you won't
care what sports are the tips on, if you are making a nice profit!

Just look at Tomas' stats and results going to his profile's stats
buttons (in the "Tipsters" webpage) and think about what you're
losing out on...
--------------- ---------------

_Are you a good and serious sports-bettor? 
Join the tipsters at Kings Of Odds, have you own 
sports-tipping business!
Details through our "Contact" webpage._
---------------


----------



## KingsOfOdds (May 7, 2014)

*Update for Today (Wednesday) at Kings Of Odds*

Premium tip by " *BagMan* ", Special Status tipster:

Soccer » Slovenia » Prva liga » Zavrc - Domzale
Asian Handicap
*Zavrc -0.5 2.13*, Pinnacle (20:00)

Good luck!
---------------

We pity all those who are not subscribed for Tomas. 

He's a well proven solid tipster in the 4 months of our site's 
existence. You are not interested in volleyball, and that's why
you are not signing up? What a foolish thing... 
If you are a real bettor looking at this as a business, you won't
care what sports are the tips on, if you are making a nice profit!

Just look at Tomas' stats and results going to his profile's stats
buttons (in the "Tipsters" webpage) and think about what you're
losing out on...
---------------

_Are you a good and serious sports-bettor? 
Join the tipsters at Kings Of Odds, have you own 
sports-tipping business!
Details through our "Contact" webpage._
---------------


----------



## KingsOfOdds (Aug 4, 2014)

*Update for Today (Monday) at Kings Of Odds*

Free tip from " *The BetBrain *":

Soccer » Croatia » 1. HNL » Istra 1961 - Rijeka
Bet Type: Asian Handicap
*Rijeka -1 1.85*, at Pinnacle (20:15 CET)

Good luck!
---------------

Saturday's premium tips and results from The Betbrain:

Switzerland » Super League: 14 u: Basel 1.90 (17:45 CET)
Thun - Basel = *2-3, WON 12.6 u*

Ukraine » Premier League: 5 u: Metalurg Zaporozhye 1.98 (20:30 CET)
Metalurg Zaporozhye - Hoverla Uzhhorod = *2-1, WON 4.9 u*

Day balance:
*2-0, +17.5 units*

Yesterday's premium tips and results from The Betbrain:

Slovakia » Fortuna liga: 5 u: Zilina -1 2.04 (19:30 CET)
Zilina - Myjava = *2-1, PUSHED *

Czech Republic » Synot liga: 5 u: Plzen -0.75 1.85 (20:15 CET)
Plzen - Jablonec = *3-1, WON 4.25 u*

Day balance:
*1-0-1, + 4.25 units*
---------------

Check out *The BetBrain's tipster webpage,* 
and his *full results/stats *since 11 April!

As you can see, in this period of time he released
196 tips, which means 98 days with tips, since every day
he had 2 tips. Overall he made a *+464.23 units profit*, 
which means a *46.4% bankroll increase*.

All tips are proofed and verified through "Betting Advice",
as are all our other tipsters' tips.

Subscription Membership prices to The BetBrain:

*One month: 100 USD*
*One week: 40 USD*
*One day: 13 USD*
-----

Special guarantees:

One month:
There must be at least a 100 units (10% of bankroll) profit, 
otherwise you get the tips extra days, until this goal is reached.

One week:
There must be at least a 22 units (2.2% of bankroll) profit, 
otherwise you get the tips extra days, until this goal is reached.

One day:
There must be at least a 3 units profit (0.3% of bankroll), 
otherwise you get the tips extra days, until this goal is reached.

The guarantees which are valid for other site tipsters are not
 valid for the BetBrain.
---------------

_For good and serious punters:
Join the tipsters at Kings Of Odds, have your own 
successful sports-tipping business! 

You will have a setup which is almost like a site 
in a site, it's completely free to start, and your 
financial success depends 80% on you!

For full details send us an email through
our "Contact" webpage._


----------

